# Bitte um Hilfe! Suche ein altes PC Spiel (1998-2002)



## Krankenbruder86 (27. November 2013)

Hi,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Spiel welches ich zwischen 1998-2002 beim penny markt für 10 Mark gekauft hatte!

An was ich mich errinere:
First Person
Open world( denke ich )
Mittelalter
man konnte Gilden beitreten
man konnte wildschweine töten

Das Spiel hatte mehrere CD-Roms ( Ich denke es waren 4)
Es war in der art wie skyrim nur halt viel älter (logisch)
im hintergrund lief ne mittelalterliche musik!

Wer weiß welches Spiel das war??


----------



## DrSin (27. November 2013)

Ultima IX?


----------



## Krankenbruder86 (27. November 2013)

ne leider nicht.. es war first person


----------



## Stueppi (27. November 2013)

So wie du das beschreibst würde ich sagen es war ein älterer The Elder Scrolls Teil.
Kannst du dich an mehr erinnern? Quests oder sowas?


----------



## ollivetti (27. November 2013)

Lands Of lore? Hatte auch ne Sammlung vom penny und da war das dabei. Nur welcher teil weiß ich nicht mehr. 

Greetings


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (28. November 2013)

könnte es TES II: Daggerfall gewesen sein?


----------



## XAbix (28. November 2013)

Gothic ?


----------



## Vaykir (29. November 2013)

war gothic nicht auch 3rd person?


----------



## Shona (29. November 2013)

Schau mal hier Die besten Mittelalter-Spiele - Ein Querschnitt durch's Genre - GamesweltTV vll ist es dabei


----------



## XAbix (29. November 2013)

Vaykir schrieb:


> war gothic nicht auch 3rd person?



Ich glaube man konnte auch First Person


----------

